# Jimmy Stewart's "A Dog Named Beau"



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I came across this video of Jimmy Stewart reading his very sweet poem called "A Dog Named Beau". I had never seen it before and it is a very touching tribute to his beloved dog.

http://www.selfhealingexpressions.com:80/dog_loss_poems.shtml

Also...just thought I might share...the website above has an online course for coping with pet loss that I took and would recommend to anyone seeking help with this very different type of grief.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my... I was completely chocked up at the end... right there with Jimmy!! They touch us so completely in life that without them a little piece of our "whole" is missing!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness...that was so sweet, happy, and sad all at the same time. I love Jimmy Stewart. Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------

